

Mint.com Tops 10 Million Registered Users, 70% Come From Mobile Vs. Web - sparshgupta
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/29/mint-com-tops-10-million-registered-users-70-come-from-mobile-vs-web/

======
debacle
IIRC, their ARPU was ~$25/user at IPO. If it's similar now, that's $250
million.

